# Smoke on thewater



## reflect (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello,

Has anyone competed in this event? This year it is in September. I am thinking of going but for a limited category...sauces.

I was wondering if anyone participated in this category last year? If so what did you use to present the sauce to the judges in? How much sauce is expected to be made?

I read over the web site but I didn't see any mention. I have judged KCBS, but never for sauces.

http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds like a good time place to be..


----------



## zardnok (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmmm, 4 hour drive from me.  I might have to take the weekend off!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 30, 2007)

2 1/2 hours from me, got family there also. :D 

Gonna have to check it out.


----------



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry, but it would be a long haul for us  :( . We wish you luck and please keep us posted on your progress  :) . Daun


----------

